# Tradliest RESORTS?



## Towner (Jun 23, 2006)

Just curious about your opinion on tradly resorts in the US. My girlfriend and I have a particular affection for THE GREENBRIER in White Sulphur Springs, WV. We find it to be very trad. Fourth of July there is top notch. Any fellow visitors??? 

Towner


----------



## CharlieChannel (Mar 16, 2006)

*The SAGAMORE in New York*

The Greenbrier of course.
But the SAGAMORE is up-to-date in physical plant,
yet the dining and golf experiences are peaceful, excellent and
traditional. By the way I have some very ...romantic ... experiences
there as well {GREAT fireplaces ...}.
I'd choose the Sagamore over the Equinox in Vermont and
the Mount Washington in New Hampshire (which is just too
"old" in its physical plant).


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I feel sure the Homestead will be mentioned. I've never been there, as neither golf nor a "spa" appeal to me (at all). (My idea of worthwhile "time away" is five straight days of fly fishing Colorado mountains streams). 

I don't think there's anything rustic or beaten up about the Homestead. Fairly polished and perhaps even yuppiefied. 

But, if you're looking for the "resort" experience...



Cheers,
Harris


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

1) The Greenbrier
Been there quite a bit, funny story about trout fishing & running into Slammin' Sammy Sneed
2) The Grand Hotel Mackinac Island 
Great stop, no cars allowed
3) The Cloister
Southern trad
4) Grove Park Inn, Asheville, NC
5) Blackberry Farms (near Allen)
4) Any house on Pawley's Island
5) Anywhere on St Simon's Island


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Nantucket
Mount Desert Island


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Foghorn said:


> 5) Anywhere on St Simon's Island


I love St. Simon's, it's pretty much the only beach that my family has gone to consistantly for my entire life. It's so quaint, and the live oaks with moss are something you can find at Destin (as if you'd be looking for them there...). I guess it's maybe like the Nantucket of the South. I'll actually be heading down there next Sunday for Fourth of July.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Foghorn said:


> 2) The Grand Hotel Mackinac Island
> Great stop, no cars allowed


You beat me to it, even when seersucker isn't "in style" you still see guys wearing it there.

Brian


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*tradly resorts*

I enjoy mohonk mountain house resort located in new paltz, ny. the resort open in 1869.


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

*Saratoga, NY!*

I'll second Charlie's recommendation of the Sagamore, and throw in my own vote for the town of Saratoga Springs, NY.

Spend a week or so in town during the summer and play a round of golf in the afternoon and then hit pop concerts, or the New York City Ballet, or the Philadelphia Orchestra at SPAC (the open air performing arts venue) in the evening. Head a few minutes south for dinner at PJ's Bar-b-que. Cocktails and jazz on Caroline Street.

If you're in at the end of August, you can take your chances on the Travers Stakes at the Saratoga Race Course. Skip the grandstand, but wear your best seersucker and buy your girl a new hat. Dinner at the Mouzon House. A classic!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Foghorn said:


> 1) The Greenbrier
> Been there quite a bit, funny story about trout fishing & running into Slammin' Sammy Sneed
> 2) The Grand Hotel Mackinac Island
> Great stop, no cars allowed
> ...


Mackinac Island and St. Simon's are beautiful!

Other favorites: Eastern Shore of MD, Outer Banks, NC and the low country...Beaufort, Charleston, Amelia Island etc.


----------



## daltx (Jan 19, 2006)

I will cast my vote for the Cloister on Sea Island. It is the epitome of Southern Trad. Seersucker, sockless weejuns, and bow ties are the norm. The big even of the week is bingo. Tables must be reserved and coat and tie is required.


----------



## Barrister (Nov 2, 2005)

*Definitely the Cloister at Sea Island...*

Great honeymoon spot, great vacation spot. Southern trad abounds. Make sure you spend an afternoon on the skeet range so you aren't rusty when quail season comes along (now that's a Southern trad vacation).


----------



## Murrah (Mar 28, 2005)

I think the Cloister only requires a jacket for bingo night, not a tie too. I'm taking my family there this week and will do my best trad impersonation.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

Hilton Head - it's also close to Savannah.
St. Michael's, Maryland.
The Inn at Little Washington - or is this too extravagant to be trad?

It's tough to beat the Greenbrier.


----------



## Towner (Jun 23, 2006)

I echo your sentiments. I have had the privilege of visiting several of the places many of you have named. We were hoping to visit The Grand Hotel prior to the close of the season, but will be staying at The Greenbrier in lieu of the trip to Mackinac Island. There is something very trad about a resort being completely void of the motor car. The Grand is definintely on our "to do" travel list for '07. Thanks for sharing your opinions. 

Harris- Our Priest gives constant props to The Homestead. He and his family (I'm Episcopalian) visit several times a year. I hear it is very nice. 

I see that The Cloister made it on several lists. That will have to be one to visit. 

Again, many thanks.

Towner


----------



## LPinFla (Jan 7, 2005)

*Not the last resort*

The Gasparilla Inn, Boca Grande, Florida


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Bayfield WI, on the shores of Lake Superior near the Apostle Islands. There are a number of "resorts" to stay at and there are always plenty of bow ties to be spotted at the finer restaurants up there.

Brian


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Bermuda!? Not listed yet? Home of pink and green. Could I be wrong?


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Whoops. I missed the US. Well, it's kinda the US. Anyplace an hour from Durham, NC is US by default.


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

I'll second The Homestead and Mackinac Island.

I prefer The Homestead to the Greenbriar because it has a more relaxed feel to it. A friend accurately summarized the difference between the two by saying that the The Homestead feels like your grandmother's house that has been kept in the family and lovingly restored. The Greenbriar feels like your grandmother's house after it has been sold, renovated and appeared in a magazine. One of these years our family will spend Thanksgiving at The Homestead; and if one of our children ends up at a VA college, we'll have an excellent excuse !

There are times at Mackinac where if feels like it is the early 20th century instead of the 21st. No cars is just the tip of it- My parents will spend some time there later this summer.

Best,

Ross


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Honorable mentions:

Henderson Park Inn Destin, FL
(next to Henderson Bird Sanctuary)

Stanley Hotel
Estes Park, Co


----------



## FormerlyTM (Feb 18, 2005)

Trilby said:


> The Inn at Little Washington - or is this too extravagant to be trad?


I'm not sure I would even consider The Inn a resort, more of a restaurant with an smattering of rooms attached.

BTW, they almost lost thier 5 star rating a few years back for not having high speed internet. I got a hoot out of that.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

DisneyWorld! :icon_smile_big:

M8


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I'll cast a vote for the Tides Inn, in Irvington, VA.

https://www.tidesinn.com/


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Disney, Disney, Disney, Disney! :icon_smile_big:

Okay for those of you who don't care for Disney, perhaps some of you will recognize this trad place:

https://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b333/Martinisat8/fcfe2bcd.jpg

Cheers,

M8


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

I cringe at the question, has anyone visited the Disney Hilton Head Island Resort?
Foghorn


----------



## tom22 (Feb 19, 2004)

*oh go, who put that up.*

I would post some places but this guy I knew from some where else keeps showing up. 
OK: Noank. and Block Island. shut my go**am mouth.


----------



## tom22 (Feb 19, 2004)

*and those south coast RI beaches:*

why don't i just shut up.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Tom,
I'm not sure what your talking about, but I think it's funny.

Allen


----------



## tom22 (Feb 19, 2004)

*I did intend to amuse, name a few place that nobody*

ever heard of and then this guy kept showing up. I mean this guy that writes in here. I mean I don't care that he shows up but on the other hand I don't want evry one in america to show up. Oh what the hell: Block Island. It aint fashionable. But sure as hell everyone on the Connecticut shoore line thinks aout it in the summer. I have a few other places. But i have to give Harris a good look over before I start adverting them here,


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*resorts*

M8-
that is a great picture of mohonk mountain house
mcarthur


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> M8-
> that is a great picture of mohonk mountain house
> mcarthur


We enjoyed it there. This was over a Labor Day weekend a few years back. The place was at capacity with guests. In talking to some of the guests, many have a tradition of taking their families there for Labor Day weekend. Unfortunately it was a bit chilly, so we did not go swimming in the lake. Walking the trails on the resort was quite nice.

Cheers,

M8


----------



## romafan (Apr 29, 2005)

Cambridge Beaches - Somerset, Bermuda
The Point - Saranac Lake, NY


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

In fact, some of you will be interested in learning that the very sophisticated Tom was the first to tell a lucky few of us that there's this place called...let's see if I can remember...oh, yes..."New England." Maybe you've heard of it too. Near Canada, I think. 

As a child I had always heard rumors that there were actual states filled with actual people above and beyond New York state, but chose to dismiss them as just plain crazy. ("Who'd imagine? But, then, didn't the pilgrims live there? And what about lobsters, darn it. They, like Kennedys, have to have a placed called 'home.'"). 

God bless and keep you, Tommy (sad sigh), even if Stonington had visitors before you fudged. Pre-60s, even. Really.

Beat Yale, but God save Tommy.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I'm currently sitting in the Belleview Biltmore in Clearwater, Florida.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

*Cloistered.*

Sadly I returned to the Cloister in April. You can't go home again. The new building is magnificent, but most of the old employees left during the rebuilding and the service leaves much to be desired. There is now a butler service, if you can find him. We missed wake up calls, breakfasts, dinner reservations. The great old main dining room is now much smaller. We sat for an hour before they realized our dinner order was never entered then argued for another 30 minutes about at $35 "wine service" charge they appended to our bill. Usually the price of a bottle includes four glasses and pouring the stuff.
Play it safe. Go to the Greenbrier. Or maybe Enchantment in Sedona.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

cdavant said:


> argued for another 30 minutes about at $35 "wine service" charge they appended to our bill. Usually the price of a bottle includes four glasses and pouring the stuff.


I've never been anywhere that the price of a bottle didn't include uncorking and use of some glasses, but then I don't get out much. I just assumed that was why the same bottle of wine costs me $25 or $30 more when I go out than when I buy it in the grocery store.

I suppose you could threaten that next time you'll decline their wine service and just bring your own corkscrew and pass the bottle around the table taking swigs directly from it.


----------



## tom22 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Oh whatever. I may have been more specific than*

new england but maybe I wasn't, I see I have been censored but not banned. on another thread.
harris probably knows better than most.
Noank. that is what I say. And I remember going to Kennebunkport when there was just a bait shop and a drug store where I bought Felix the Cat comic books circa 1962. It's sort of still there. worth a look. t


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*Full House*

My five nieces and nephews arrived today with my mother and father to spend the next month. After just one day of swimming, trampolining, go-carting and barbeque, I can tell you where their most trad resort is located.

As for me and my wife, don't know if we'll make it 'till late August, but we're heading to The Grove Park Inn in Asheville, NC. I'm surprised it's not been mentioned.

Allen


----------



## tom22 (Feb 19, 2004)

*I love Asheville NC*

very artsy and very tolerant town. Living in that Vanderbilt place though was no fun. nice views though.


----------



## LPinFla (Jan 7, 2005)

*Paved Paradise*

Ksinc, do developers still want to tear the Belleview Biltmore down and build condos?


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Allen said:


> As for me and my wife, don't know if we'll make it 'till late August, but we're heading to The Grove Park Inn in Asheville, NC. I'm surprised it's not been mentioned.
> 
> Allen


Grove Park was mentioned on the first page actually.

One of my best friends (who is pretty trad) is from Asheville (The Asheville School) and I can attest to the counter culture-southern trad dichotomy of the town.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

LPinFla said:


> Ksinc, do developers still want to tear the Belleview Biltmore down and build condos?


I don't know. They just did a big renovation and redid the golf course.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Rashly assuming the existence of West Coast Trad, I would vote for the Del Coronado in San Diego. On the other coast, I would put a vote for the late and highly lamented Essex and Sussex House in Spring Lake, NJ.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Allen said:


> As for me and my wife, don't know if we'll make it 'till late August, but we're heading to The Grove Park Inn in Asheville, NC. I'm surprised it's not been mentioned.
> 
> Allen


Actually, it was mentioned a few posts back. My late wife and I spent our honeymoon there almost 50 years ago.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

rip said:


> Rashly assuming the existence of West Coast Trad, I would vote for the Del Coronado in San Diego.


They have an old building and a newer one, so when making reservations make sure you get what you prefer.



rip said:


> On the other coast, I would put a vote for the late and highly lamented Essex and Sussex House in Spring Lake, NJ.


Hasn't this been converted into condos for retirees?


----------



## Trapster (Sep 30, 2008)

Kiawah Island, SC ?


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

In Michigan:

The Grand Hotel / Mackinaw Island. No cars allowed, only bicycles and horses. Get there by boat, plane, or snowmobile/dogsled in the winter, when the channel freezes over. Outstanding fudge. The hotel is staffed by incredibly attentive people from the West Indies, as it has been for decades. The governor's summer mansion is next door.

Birchwood in Harbor Springs. The clubhouse is brand new and gorgeous. The motel hasn't been touched in four decades and is "rustic" to say the least, though nobody dares renovate. An enormous common room has a constant (real) fireplace going all the time, board games, and an excellent Christmas record collection to be played on an ancient hi-fi. The homes that hang out on the bluff overlooking the resort cost upwards of $5 million, you can stay at the hotel with nearly the same view for around $150 a night.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Does the Grand Hotel on Mackinac still require gentlemen to wear a coat and tie? I love that place!


----------



## KeithR (Sep 5, 2006)

Bradford said:


> Does the Grand Hotel on Mackinac still require gentlemen to wear a coat and tie? I love that place!


Their website includes the following:

Evening Attire 
The Grand Hotel experience includes dressing for dinner. Evening wear is required in all areas of the hotel: coat and tie for gentlemen, and dresses or pantsuits for ladies.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

The Cloister is... different than it used to be. All the traditions are still there, sort of, but the people are different and the feel isn't the same as it was 20 years ago. The whole atmosphere of the island has changed, not so that you could explain it really, but if I had to pick a word it would be Luxurious certainly, but not nearly as trad as it once was.


----------



## cycliste1 (May 27, 2008)

*1 for the list*

Why has no one mentioned The Breakers in Palm Beach?


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

*Trad Midwest*

Trad in the Midwest- not too hard, actually!
1. Mackinac Island, MI

Mackinac Island is great, I spent about a week there over the summer. However, I think the Grand Hotel runs mostly on reputation. It's a wonderful place, and I've stayed there with my family in summers past (we go there for atmosphere and food-I say that because the atmosphere beats the food big time), and it certainly has something about it. But it's not the best hotel on the island IMHO. I personally prefer the Hotel Iroquois. The food is better, the rooms have more character, the staff is friendlier, and you get a better feel for the island- you also get to see the ferries coming in and the lighthouse. I personally like the rooms with large balconies overlooking the lake.

2. Door County, WI

Another place my family and I like to go is Door County, WI. It doesn't have as much polish or class as Mackinac, but it's very picturesque and very, very beautiful.

3. I also second vwguy's recommendation of Bayfield. I've only been there once, but I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Towner said:


> Just curious about your opinion on tradly resorts in the US. My girlfriend and I have a particular affection for THE GREENBRIER in White Sulphur Springs, WV. We find it to be very trad. Fourth of July there is top notch. Any fellow visitors???
> 
> Towner


I'll buck the trend here and share an Intermountain-West trad perspective:

1.) The Little America Hotel in SLC and in Cheyenne, WY: Absolutely perfect. Ask anyone from the west and they'll probably know what I'm talking about. And don't EVER THINK ABOUT STAYING ANYWHERE ELSE IN SALT LAKE CITY. Trust me.
2.) The Broadmoor - Colorado Springs, CO. Spent some time there when visiting my brother at Fort Carson. Absolutely top notch.
3.) Ideal Beach Resort at Bear Lake, UT. If you've ever been there, you'll laugh at this pick. But for thousands of families like mine it is Utah's equivalant of the adirondacks (think Tahoe without the glitz, price tag, or pine trees). I've spent my summers there since I was a kid. It's at 6,000 feet and is a nice cool break from our hot summers on the Wasatch. About as traddy as it gets in dear ole Utah, and I can't wait to take our first baby there next year and start that tradition with the next generation.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

ksinc said:


> I'm currently sitting in the Belleview Biltmore in Clearwater, Florida.
> 
> https://www.belleviewbiltmore.com/gen_info.html


My grandparents worked there back in the 30s. The formal dining room is amazing with the enormous stained glass ceiling.

My grandmother and I walked around the property, but didn't stay there, in 1989. Shortly afterwards it was bought by a Japanese company and renamed the Belleview Mido. The columns on the front entrance were changed to bright red with huge gold dragons wrapped around them. Fortunately that didn't last long, and it seems that their ownership isn't mentioned on the web site at all.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

My vote goes for the Woodstock Inn in Vermont. Beautiful hotel, beautiful town. And owned by the Rockefellers.


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

Not a "resort" but I summered in Martha's Vineyard & Nantucket and have to say that those places are worth a notable mention.


----------



## cycliste1 (May 27, 2008)

I forgot about The Woodstock Inn and would have to second that one. Even as of 2007 when I was last in Woodstock, it is a resort that is frozen in WASP style from another era...especially the "library" in the front of the hotel.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

I just read _The Good Soldier_ by Ford.
Old school Euro-trad for summer was a place called Nauheim.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Woodstock, Greenbriar*

Gentlemen

Am one that frequents Woodstock Inn. I agree, very nice Inn. There used to be an elegant mens store in Woodstock. I was introduced to Penhalgion there.
Go figure, in Vermont.
I also recommend the Biltmore in Asheville. As well as the Sagamore on Lake George and the Mirror Lake Inn on Lake Placid.
All gorgeous, nice places. Very traditional as well

Nice dahy


----------



## J Simulcik (Oct 11, 2008)

I've always been a fan of the Sanderling, but the Homestead is nice for the end of December.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Chautauqua, New York.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ Chautauqua is very nice, I like Ellicottville too


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Mohonk Mountain House in New Paltz, NY


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Mohonk is greta*

Gentlemen

Mohonk is great as well. Castle on the Hudson is a beautiful place. The Thayer Hotel at West Point.
Gorgeous, elegant building. On the Hudson, and fall time now!
Again my friends. The Mirror Lake Inn and Sagamore this time is great as well.
Enjoy
Nice day


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

The Colony in Kennebunkport










The Inn at Perry Cabin in St Michaels, MD


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Sartre/St Michaels*

Gentlemen

St Michaels is a beautiful village, on the eastern shore of MD. Gorgeous area it is.
Just below here is the run of the wild ponies at Assateague/Chincateague , Md
Above the whole area in Stevensville , Md is the Kent Manor Inn.
Another eastern shore treasure my friend.

Nice day


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen:
> 
> Am one that frequents Woodstock Inn. I agree, very nice Inn. There used to be an elegant mens store in Woodstock. I was introduced to Penhalgion there.
> Go figure, in Vermont.


I think the only men's store left in Woodstock is rather casual. There is a very nice antique linen shop called "Who Is Sylvia?" that sometimes has nice vintage clothing.

There's always Michael Kehoe in Burlington and the Orvis store and the outlets in Manchester.


----------



## cycliste1 (May 27, 2008)

Hanover, NH--a pleasant drive from Woodstock has an updated preppy New York boarding school meets college meets post-collegiate look store called Rosey Jekes. Very special and worth the jaunt.



Miket61 said:


> I think the only men's store left in Woodstock is rather casual. There is a very nice antique linen shop called "Who Is Sylvia?" that sometimes has nice vintage clothing.
> 
> There's always Michael Kehoe in Burlington and the Orvis store and the outlets in Manchester.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

cycliste1 said:


> Hanover, NH--a pleasant drive from Woodstock has an updated preppy New York boarding school meets college meets post-collegiate look store called Rosey Jekes. Very special and worth the jaunt.


I'm very familiar with that pleasant drive. I often bring my CD of "favorite TV themes" to play Henry Mancini's _Newhart_ as we're heading up from Lebanon along the river - a scene that was in the show's opening credits.

But I'm not familiar with Rosey Jekes. Men my age and older lament the loss of Campion's, and we know that Traditionally Trendy is cheaper than the Co-Op. I'll be there next month, definitely have to check it out. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Forbes (Jan 8, 2008)

I salute the mentions of the Sagamore -- it's a fabulous, first-rate resort. I also cheer votes for Sea Island and the Cloister. The Greenbrier too. 

I remain deeply surprised, however, that I'm the first person to nominate the Adirondacks as a whole. The park is bigger than Massachusetts and full of both old-fashioned and deeply trad places.

It may sound blasphemous to some readers of this forum, but Lake Placid, N.Y., despite all of its Olympic tourist trappings, is one of of the greatest trad communities I can think of.

That may prove provocative, but those who've been know.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

There's also The Point at Saranac Lake in the Adirondacks - I think it only has about nine rooms, and it's very expensive and private.

I like spending the weekend at the Ritz-Carlton Lodge at Reynolds Plantation in Greensboro, Georgia. Golf attire tends to predominate (they have a private course and access to several others), but the service and amenities are excellent.

In the latest _Travel and Leisure_ rankings, they outranked the Broadmoor, the Greenbriar, and several other places mentioned on this list.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Hanover/Lake George*

Gentlemen

It is sad about Campions. The Hanover Inn is ok, not the greatest. There is a general store in Norwich, Vt (DAN & WITTS.) Across the bridge that is faboulous. I got a great steak there to cook, bottle of wine and a pair of Sorels as well!!
I used to live here in my past.

The Sagamore I have been recommending. Lake George now is gorgeous. This is my stomping grounds gentlemen.
This is my where I grew up.
Lake George is bigger.
I recommend Lake Placid. The Mirror Lake Inn is gorgeous. There is an Orvis, great fly shop as well for fishing.
Great winter resort as well!

Gentlemen,
When traveling. There are 3-4 pristine lakes up here. Crystal Lake, Crooked Lake and Glass Lake. Very beautiful, quiet places. One has an Inn on it. I think it is a B and B.
Saratoga lake is ok, I recommend the Gideon Putnam if you go there. Old NY wealth in this old hotel.
Have nice day


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

My favorites are:

The Greenbrier
The Homestead
Mackinac Island

I think the food is better at the Homestead, especially the bountiful breakfast buffet. But I like the Greenbrier for its cabins, particularly Paradise Row where pets are allowed. Mackinac Island is nice for the novelty of not having cars, and up until recently, for not having air conditioning. 

I like the Homestead best of all, it's my favorite place for the Fourth of July; but I go to the Greenbrier more because I can take my dog. Mackinac Island is my least favorite, but I still try to visit every few years. The Greenbrier and The Homestead still maintain a very trad atmosphere, IMO, but I think Mackinac Island has lost it.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> It is sad about Campions. The Hanover Inn is ok, not the greatest. There is a general store in Norwich, Vt (DAN & WITTS.) Across the bridge that is faboulous. I got a great steak there to cook, bottle of wine and a pair of Sorels as well!!
> I used to live here in my past.


If we're going to mention general stores, Gillingham's in Woodstock is always fun. There's a nice gourmet food store just down the street, but I never have the opportunity to cook meals while I'm there. And despite the fact that it's a bit touristy, I always go down to Weston to the Vermont Country Store.

I've never stayed at the Hanover Inn - in fact, next month will be the first time I've stayed at the Woodstock Inn. My experiences with the front desk and management at Hanover suggest that they're so consumed with exclusivity that they've forgotten who they're supposed to _include_. The web site gives no rates or availability, and an alumnus calling to make reservations is given the third degree to verify authenticity, and the alumni discount isn't _that_ great.

While the waiters, who rely on gratuities, are friendly and efficient, the front desk people call to mind the line from _Absolutely Fabulous_ - "You can drop the attitude, sweetie, you only work in a shop."


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Woodstock Inn*

My friend

I agree with you about the Hanover Inn, and Hanover itself. I lived in a place called East Thetford.
Just below the Pompanosac Mills. Years ago, made an investment in their furniture at cheap prices.
Now, they are all over it appears.
At the Woodstock Inn, the chandelairs are made at Hubarton Forge, a wrought iron place. Very, very nice. We picked up some of the hubbarton forge lights in Vermont it self.
The area has grown for sure.

Also, in Norwich, the Norwich Inn is interesting and quaint.
Gorgeous area this time.

Nice day


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Great getaways*

Gentlemen

Since we are on it. The Mirror Lake Inn on Placid, and the Sagamore on Lake George. During off season, great weekly rates.
We stayed at Lake Placid off season, paid a cheap rate like 250 for a week. With kids on school break.
The best time, and cheapest is off season at these places.
Nice day


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

CrackedCrab said:


> ^^ Chautauqua is very nice, I like Ellicottville too


Teddy Roosevelt said "Chautauqua is the most American thing in America."


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*St Michaels, Md, The Sagamore*

Gentlemen

To the man who mentioned St Michaels. Again, for a decent getaway. I highly recommend. Also look into Stevensville, Maryland. The Kent Manor Inn here. Has a ghost!
Across rt 5o here, is Harris Crab House. Need I say more!
Nice location here, Annapolis 2o-30 minutes away across the Bay, upper bridge is 6 miles long. Here at Severn river, before Annopolis. Cantlers crab house. Rated best crab by food channel.
There are so many Inns in Annoplois. I love Middletons oyster bar. George Washington use to booze it up with Ben Franklin here.

To the Sagamore, I recommend Trillium here. 5 star. Very nice.
I highly recommend going into Saratoga. Go to Sophies. 5 star rated French Bistro. Lot of praise out of NYC.

Again, for the NYC types, I recommend a trip to the Hotel Thayer at West Point.
DO NOT EAT HERE.Food is fine, but.
Go down to the Bear mountain area, cross the river. You will be above Croton on Hudson, and Newburgh.

The "Montcalm: on the HUDSON. a dining experience. A lot of praise out of the city.
A great weekend get away here. Also, the Ber Mountain Inn, nice german style inn.

OK, nice day


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*NC Durham, Asheville*

My friends

I forgot, the Washington Duke Inn is another elegant resort. It is more a golf/tennis club. JI believe Jack Nicholas design. I dont know, not a golfer.
It is a great place, been there so much. Especially when son went to Duke. I love the location. In the Duke forest. I used to love running here, when at the hotel.
There is so much in this area, in Chapel Hill. I recommend a lot of the better dining places.
There is some fine dining in Durham as well.

Again, Asheville NC is a secret my friends. When stationed at Bragg, my wife and I firstcame here in the early 1970 time frame. Stayed at the Biltmore. Cheap then my friends.
It is a gorgeous Hotel, very grand.
I like this area. Because of location.
Skyline drive runs through here. A lot of the Last of the Mohiccans filming happened here. Grandfather mountain. 
Gorgeous place. West of here is cherokee and Deep creek , NC.
Beautiful places.
Recommend a venture into Fontana lake, and deep creek, if you like the outdoors.
A beautiful experience my friends.
Nice day


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Martha's Vineyard, and I am surprised it didn't get more mention, with Vineyard Vines all over the joint! The Harborview Hotel in Edgartown is just great. A more remote entry would be the Red Fox Inn in Middleburg, Virginia. It is smack in the middle of horse country, a bit west of DC. The town reminded me of Princeton and other upscale college towns. Bill


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

The Greenbriar has gotten a little silly lately (labor disputes, huge loss of business, will probably be in the red this year, etc) and a lot of that business has been lost to the Homestead. I know several folks who won't be returning to the Greenbriar unless things change.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

crazyquik said:


> The Greenbriar has gotten a little silly lately (labor disputes, huge loss of business, will probably be in the red this year, etc) and a lot of that business has been lost to the Homestead. I know several folks who won't be returning to the Greenbriar unless things change.


I agree. The Greenbriar stopped their "American Plan" which meant that breakfast and dinner were included in the price. I don't know too many people that want to spend $500+ a night for a room, and then spend more serious money at their newly renovated restaurants. I think it will attract only the very rich and people celebrating big occassions.

When I checked last summer, Sea Island had also become shockingly expensive (like $1,000 per night for the Cloister and $500 for the Lodge). This could be ok for a big anniversary, but it is rather steep for a family vacation.

I think I will stick with B&Bs and quaint towns instead.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Tom Buchanan said:


> When I checked last summer, Sea Island had also become shockingly expensive (like $1,000 per night for the Cloister and $500 for the Lodge). This could be ok for a big anniversary, but it is rather steep for a family vacation.


That's what happens when you have to finance massive construction to draw people to your real estate venture. Other side benefits include driving off your old loyal customers in exchange for a new set just following the latest luxury fashion and situating your once incredibly prosperous company at the edge of the precipice of bankruptcy when the housing market you were riding collapses!

Check out the October 1 article in the NYT, it's a real cautionary tale about what happens when you get greedy and end up jeopardizing what was once (and still could be) a very good thing. If they continue the track they're on they'll end up replacing Billy Bingo with Bob Barker and George will be a Frenchman in Versace. Word is now they're trying to attract a PGA Tour event just to get some revenue and recognition. Count me out of the whole enterprise (alright, the golf courses are great).


----------



## Thomas Hart (Dec 1, 2008)

Tradly Places (Resort-y)
Hobe Sound, FL
the North Shore of Long Island, NY
Mt. Desert, ME
Tuxedo, NY
Mohonk Mountain House, NY


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

crazyquik said:


> The Greenbriar has gotten a little silly lately (labor disputes, huge loss of business, will probably be in the red this year, etc) and a lot of that business has been lost to the Homestead. I know several folks who won't be returning to the Greenbriar unless things change.


Same here. Instead of the Greenbrier this year, I've made plans for the Homestead.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

An outsider like myself, reading the responses so far, would be forgiven for thinking that "trad" is purely an east coast and Ol' Virginny phenomenon. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have to cast another vote for the Sagamore in the Lake George region, New York. Mrs. Jack took me there for the first time on my birthday in August and it was an absolute dream. Family has a house on Trout Lake and go up every season but always admired the Sagamore from afar. The grounds are indeed stately and the dining/service experience was superb. 

I have two recommendations if anyone is in the Newport, RI vacinity. This is another favorite spot for the bride and I.. Castle Hill & the Spiced Pear are outstanding..

Mac, I hear great things about Mohonk House, New Paltz but have never been while I am less than 40 minutes away. I will have to put it on my travel list this season. 

Jack


----------



## cycliste1 (May 27, 2008)

The Tradliest resort isn't a resort at all. Wouldn't it have to be getting an invite to someone's "summer cottage" in Dark Harbor, Maine or the like?


----------



## Forbes (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd nominate Lake Placid, N.Y. The host village for two winter Olympics isn't nearly as cheesy and overtrod as Lake George nor as well known and over-celebrated as say, the Greenbrier, Sea Island (nonetheless a personal favorite) or Nantucket. The town does have tourists, but not an unbearable amount. The Old School can be found at the Cottage regardless of season and, in the summer, when the Lake is alive, the cocktail parties carry on day and night. A great summer night is Sunday, when lots of folks on the Lake navigate their old wooden boats into the harbors to make the concerts of the Lake Placid Sinfonietta, the 91-year-old summer symphony.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Thomas Hart said:


> Tradly Places (Resort-y)
> Hobe Sound, FL
> the North Shore of Long Island, NY
> Mt. Desert, ME
> ...


North Shore still hanging in there. South Shore too in in isolated pockets.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

KeithR said:


> Their website includes the following:
> 
> Evening Attire
> The Grand Hotel experience includes dressing for dinner. Evening wear is required in all areas of the hotel: coat and tie for gentlemen, and dresses or pantsuits for ladies.


Does that mean coat and tie during the day and black tie after 6?


----------

